

How a hacker slumber party gets girls into code - oldbie
http://opensource.com/education/14/5/pearl-hacks-women-code

======
jqm
The problem with that is this....

Sure, there is social interaction on projects, sure there are group efforts in
any substantial programming project, but, at it's base, coding is a solitary
and lonely endeavor not suitable for even all of those smart enough to do it.

There is a reason for the nerd stereotype. Programming is a discipline of
years, not a social event of a few evenings. Trying to make it something it
isn't probably isn't going to work.

